# Visit to Pegoretti



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

by a recent visitor:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/08/visit-to-pegoretti-cicli.html


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

*Met the man myself*

I have had the opportunity to meet the man himself socially twice while visiting Treviso for the Pinarello Gran Fondo. 
He is an interesting man. While eating dinner in Castelfranco he had brought along his camera and throughout the whole dinner he was snapping pictures. He says he finds inspiration from all types of surroundings.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

wow I am actually replying to a thread with someone one in it that has met God.

you are so lucky crewman


----------

